# Alter Slab Inspection



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a repair slab inspection called in for Monday 8/15/2011. I had to put fire-rated plywood under the tub box and also below the shower drain. I heard the inspectors need to see the rating on the plywood. But the plywood doesn't have the stamp on every square inch. Also, instead of regular cement, I was told I need to put 3M fire-rated concrete...:blink: As if regular concrete would burn? I don't know, I just hope I pass this repair-slab inspection so I can set the tub and install the shower pan. Then I can call for my 2nd rough plumbing inspection.

If any of you have done a repair slab, feel free to advise me as I have not done this type of work before. I've seen it done, but that's it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, Tommy plumber is one dumb-a$$ plumber! I failed my inspection, reason: I used wood and not cement board. How stupid is that? The guy who told me to put the wood must have been mis-informed. I almost want to tell him, "Va fa fungul!" Italian for 'go blank yourself'.

I replaced the fire-rated plywood with cement board.

I better stick to plumbing and leave slab repairs alone....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With cement board. Then I have to pour in the fire-rated concrete and call for another inspection so the inspector can see the concrete in the opening.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have to remember to rotate the pictures.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So does this "Fire Rated" slab repair keep the ground from burning if the house catches on fire or, protect the house if a volcano decides to pop up under the slab? :blink:

I'm not getting it....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> So does this "Fire Rated" slab repair keep the ground from burning if the house catches on fire or, protect the house if a volcano decides to pop up under the slab? :blink:
> 
> I'm not getting it....


 I'm guessing it's an apartment or condo setting.

Seems to me the fire rated plywood should have been sufficient.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> So does this "Fire Rated" slab repair keep the ground from burning if the house catches on fire or, protect the house if a volcano decides to pop up under the slab? :blink:
> 
> I'm not getting it....


 




It's a condo. The cement around any and all penetrations will keep smoke and flames from spreading upwards.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea had a duh moment and figured it out right after Widders posted... :blink:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

How did you make out with the 3m fire rated concrete? Is it and additive you buy and mix it in? Or are they talking about the piping penetrations and seams that have to be sealed with 3m fire rated sealant. If that repair was above the first floor whats going to prevent it from falling? Sorry for all the questions just haven't came across this myself yet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Passed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> How did you make out with the 3m fire rated concrete? Is it and additive you buy and mix it in? Or are they talking about the piping penetrations and seams that have to be sealed with 3m fire rated sealant. If that repair was above the first floor whats going to prevent it from falling? Sorry for all the questions just haven't came across this myself yet.


 



To hold the concrete in place: Use cement board with tie-wire pulled up and tied off to some tapcons in top of slab,(see pics above). Inspector has to see this and approve it. Then purchase a bag of 3M fire-rated concrete, mix it and place in the tub box. Then call in for another 'Alter Slab' inspection. Inspector wants to see the cement BEFORE you install shw. pan liner (or tub). After 2nd Alter slab inspection, then you can set the tub and install the shw. pan liner.

Usually a GC does this kind of work. It's probably not within the scope of a plumber's license. But on this job it kind of fell to me to do it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is what a $ 50.00 bag of the stuff looks like City Plumbing in case you ever have to buy some.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, It's good to know. Seems like it could be an unexpected expense hope your getting compensated for it and not taking it on the chin...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Thanks, It's good to know. Seems like it could be an unexpected expense hope your getting compensated for it and not taking it on the chin...


 




Since it wasn't part of my orig. contract price, I made up a bill and will be sending it out tomorrow. He's a standup guy, an Italian gentleman who pays his bills. 

I am actually his plumber for his rental properties; so when he did this re-model, he never even took bids from anyone else. He's a decent man, I enjoy working for him.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Since it wasn't part of my orig. contract price, I made up a bill and will be sending it out tomorrow. He's a standup guy, an Italian gentleman who pays his bills.
> 
> I am actually his plumber for his rental properties; so when he did this re-model, he never even took bids from anyone else. He's a decent man, I enjoy working for him.


He must be from NY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I guess this is an above ground slab.........right?

Cuz otherwise I'm totally lost......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> He must be from NY!!:thumbsup:


 




Yes, he's from the tri-state area, but originally from Italia.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> So I guess this is an above ground slab.........right?
> 
> Cuz otherwise I'm totally lost......


 




It's the 4th floor of a condo. There were some mis-communications and it fell to me to repair the slabs under both the tub and shower. Usually a plumber doesn't do these types of repairs, but I stepped up and did it.


----------

